# Are my dogs playing or fighting?



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

When my dogs are playing it seems to be too physical to me. Especially my GSD. He growls loudly, and although he has not seriously bit my lab-I fear the playing can turn into a fight. Some people tell me that my dogs are fighting and not playing. I am so confused. I have heard that GSD's play very roughly and loudly. I am always stopping them because it looks like it is almost a fight-videos of your dog playing with another dog will be greatly appreciated. I do not have my dogs on video but I will try to make one next time and post it.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Well, it is hard to say without being there, but GSDs are definitely loud when their are playing and like to play rough. No doubt about it!


----------



## Frankly I'm Frank (Jan 2, 2012)

yup, what SHE ^^^ said.
If they fight the noise and intensity would be amped up considerably.
One way to test is to call them off. If they are fighting they will ignore you.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

How is their relationship otherwise?


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I know that when I first got my foster, and he and Cheyenne would play, I'd be a nervous wreck! They sounded like they were killing each other with as loud as they got! But the play looked kinda slow motion. When they actually did get into a fight, it was a totally different sound, and it was intense fast motion! Without seeing them playing first, I didn't think I could tell the difference, but you can! When they were fighting, the whole dynamic changed! I'll try to get a video of them playing for you so you can see. The one fight they had was on day 3...and it escalated from them playing. I think one hurt the other without meaning to, and because they didn't know each other it escalated. It has been well over a month, and they haven't had a fight since.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Apache can sound like a grizzly bear. But by looking at his posturing I know he's playing. He'll spin around, posture over Kiya's shoulder. Sometimes Kiya isn't in the mood or he's just being too obnoxious she'll go after him and its not playing, more like "whats wrong with you leave me alone", she'll snap at him showing teeth. Sometimes she's into it and will dance around with him. 
If Apache plays like that with Lakota, Kiya gangs up on Lakota. 
Lakota on the other hand I do have a hard time telling if she's playing or she's going to get "gremlin" on them.
When Lakota and Kiya play they don't get as loud as Apache. And usually when Kiya had enough Lakota doesn't push it.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Their relationship is usually pretty good. They get along most of the time. My GSD is very dominant and so he does try to take everything and the lab usually lets him have everything. If I see it, I intervene and give the lab back his stuff, and if I don't see my lab will come and get me- he gives me a certain look and I know that Brutus has taken both toys for himself. I say both because I buy things in pairs so there is one for each. The lab doesn't fight over it himself though, he waits for me.

I will try to describe the situation better. They begin playing and I can tell they are playing but then it seems that one gets upset and then the growling intensifies. They both are snarling and to me their body language looks like a fight. But no blood is drawn. I always assumed that they had went from playing to fighting. Then I read a post on a different thread about GSD's appearing aggressive while playing because they get very loud-so now I am questioning my judgement as far as if they are playing or fighting. They are getting along good right now but if a play? fight? starts I will video it and get more opinions. In the meantime I'd like to see videos of other dogs playing to see how it compares with what my boys do.

*They stop when told.


----------



## Frankly I'm Frank (Jan 2, 2012)

As stated. Play is like a slow-motion fight. If you haven't seen either it is hard to tell.


----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

I wonder about this myself. In my house, because I've had incidents of fights, I get nervous when I think they are playing. If there's tail wagging and growling...playing or fussing?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

If you have to ask...they are playing. A real fight is intense & loud. You'll know.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I am leaning towards it turns into a fight because my lab is very protective of me and when my GSD pushes his toys at me and I tell him no and he does it again my lab will run up behind him and bite his back leg. Then they start "fighting" meaning they are both growling, body language displays intensity during this. That is the same thing that happens whenever they begin playing-it turns into something else. The reason why I question if it is an actual fight is because beyond a yip here and there-there are no injuries afterwards. Of course, I quickly tell them to stop when I hear the intensity. But then I thought if there are no injuries perhaps it was just rough play?


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

I have a lab as well as Woolf. When they are playing you would swear they are fighting. Those that aren't familiar with the play always ask 'aren't you going to stop them'? 

Woolf has yet to even come close to losing his temper with Shadow. Shadow, on the other hand, will eventually lose her temper if Woolf keeps going and she wants to stop. Her cues are that she'll stop the mouthing around the muzzle and start going for the legs and shoulder, one last fake nip and she runs to mom (me). Woolf usually has a good off button and I don't have to step in to often. 

But yeah, the play is loud and rough for both of them. Lots of growling, teeth showing and yips.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Here is a video that I just took of them playing. You can see how loud they get!!! And lots of snarls and teeth snapping! But this is JUST play!

http://youtu.be/UiAvFOg1Wfg


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

jprice103 said:


> Here is a video that I just took of them playing. You can see how loud they get!!! And lots of snarls and teeth snapping! But this is JUST play!
> 
> Cheyenne and Tugger Playing - YouTube


Thanks for the video. I would say that my dogs are more intense than that but my GSD sounds about the same. But the lab is slapping my GSD and the GSD will end up putting the labs mouth into his and squeezing until I tell him to release and if the lab yips he won't let go until I intervene. Maybe that is just how they play though because there is no blood drawn so obviously both are controlling the pressure of their bites.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I watch for the hackles to come up during a play session. That happens and I end it.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Some old videos of my dogs play wrestling:


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Rott n GSDs thanks for the video-it did help. I think my first gut feeling was right-my dogs start off playing but then it does start to turn into a fight. Not every single time but if one nips the other too hard during playing or ticks the other off then that is when things turn sour.

Here is another question-do dogs exercise bite control during a fight? Because even when mine get into a fight-they are not biting to "kill" each other-and that is what confuses me a little as far as if it's a real fight or not?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This is my dogs playing:





 
Sounds like a fight, but it's all in fun!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Rott-n-GSDs said:


> Some old videos of my dogs play wrestling:
> Rottie vs. GSDs wrestling (part 1) - YouTube
> 
> Rottie vs. GSDs wrestling (part 2) - YouTube


"Apollo.....NO LEG NO LEG"!  That made me laugh. 
I love how Nova just stands there and barks. 
And I think Apollo loves the ground position too much.  He just flops down like "ok, bring it on".


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> This is my dogs playing:
> 
> Smackdown: Halo vs Keefer - YouTube
> 
> Sounds like a fight, but it's all in fun!


Ring around the rosie!! That gave me a good chuckle!


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

GSDGunner said:


> "Apollo.....NO LEG NO LEG"!  That made me laugh.
> I love how Nova just stands there and barks.
> And I think Apollo loves the ground position too much.  He just flops down like "ok, bring it on".


LOL, yeah, Apollo is TERRIBLE about biting legs.  I'm extra careful now with Luna having torn her CCL.

Nova is a freak fest... but we love him. 

Luna's FAVORITE thing to do is to bowl Apollo off his feet, flipping him over like 3-4 times. I think Apollo loves it, too! I love that Apollo is willing to flop so much, since a lot of times he likes to act like he's a big tough dominant boy. My friend Betsy brings her Golden Retriever puppy over to play and we have to make sure Apollo doesn't spend too much time pinning her... once he starts flopping on the ground, we know he's over the whole, "This is MY house and I'M the boss routine and is just going to play nice."


----------

